# what to look for when buying a used plow



## basswacker (Dec 13, 2010)

what do i need to get from blade to littlest part?

Thanks


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

mount and wiring....along with CASH


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Like Hydro said you need a mount that will fit your truck, then you need lights, wiring harness for plow and lights,switch for lights, controls for plow. If your buying used check the plow carefully, look for play or slop where the moldboard and A-frame connect, look at the mold board and make sure it's not bent, and check all the welds.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

A dealer. If you buy a used unit installed form a dealer you don't need to worry about it.

If you are going out on your own make sure the unit you are looking at is applicable to your truck and that the cost of the additional parts you have to purchase don't add up to close to the value of a new plow. It's hard to keep track if you're in the business, it's even worse for the DIY guy. things like 99-04 ford 05-07 08+ all take different mounts. Headlight systems change even when body styles don't, some trucks offer more then one light style in the same model year truck, etc.

I talk to folks every fall who have paid a couple grand for a ten year old plow it great condition that the manufacturer no longer supports or need to spend another couple thousand for parts. Once a used straight blade's cost is over 3K it had better have EVERYTHING you need included.


----------



## basswacker (Dec 13, 2010)

the plow im looking at is a 6ft minute mount and the guy wants $200 for everything. it is off a 1995 s-10 blazer and im putting on a 1991 s-10 blazer. but i dont want to have to put another $500 +/- into it. i have never had a plow before so i dont know what to look for.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

there price is right even if the plow is a little small 6'6" would be better.

Fisher does not list the 91 blazer but they do list a 95 so I would guess it would not work


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

No the mount from a 95 S-10 blazer will not fit a 91 S-10 Blazer without modification. In 1994 Chevy changed almost everything on the S-10 blazers. frame, and body. So unless you or a good friend is very handy with a welder, I would pass on it.


----------

